# Teichwasser klar, aber braun



## Talkingjazz (24. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe meinen Naturpool samt Pflanzen dieses Jahr neu angelegt (drei Jahre Bauzeit). Das Wasser wurde im Juni eingelassen, hat ca. 4 Tage völlig klar gehalten und ist dann, in der Hitze des Sommers, natürlich komplett veralgt. Im Herbst, als es kühler wurde, wurde das Wasser innerhalb weniger Tage vollständig klar.

Beim ersten großen Herbstregen, der 2 - 3 Tage gedauert hat, sind natürlich auch Blätter, kleine Äste und Stängel in den Pool gefallen. Trotzdem ich möglichst täglich viel davon rausgefischt habe, wurde das Wasser innerhalb weniger Tag braun. 

Aktuell hat es eine tiefbraune Färbung, wobei das Wasser selbst aber klar ist.

Ich kann eine Färbung durch Eisen ausschließen, weil wir hier einfach kein Eisen im Wasser haben. Ich tippe also auf "Huminstoffe".

*Und nun die Frage aller Fragen:*

Wird das Wasser je wieder farblos? Gibts es natürliche Mittel, mit denen ich das vielleicht unterstützen kann?

Lg Teejay


----------



## Patrick K (24. Okt. 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen 
Verfärbungen sind ganz normal und bei einem neu angelegten Teich sowieso, das regelt die Natur von selbst , stell deinen Teich doch mal vor , wir sind hier Foto süchtig

salve Patrick


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Teeiay!
Was ist es für ein Baum? Wallnuss?
Das ist nichts schlechtes, die Huminstoffe beeinträchtigen den Lichtfluss im Teich und damit auch die Algen und das Braune verschwindet mit der Zeit.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Okt. 2015)

Denk mal über Kieselalgen nach!


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2015)

Ja was denn nun, Nussbaum oder Kieselalgen?
Kieselalgen bekommt man mit einer guten Bepflanzung weg, die der Alge die Nährstoffe entzieht.

Ron!


----------

